

THE LOCATION SHARING APP THAT DOESN’T MAKE YOU FEEL LIKE A STALKER - jgatto
https://itunes.apple.com/us/app/spotd-find-your-friends/id733009168?ls=1&mt=8

======
jgatto
Hey everyone, Finally launching my app Sptod to the world!! Please download it
and let me know what you think, honest feedback is what Im looking for! If
your a hater, then hate, it's what you do best!! ; ) Thanks in advance!

